# Kompetenz



## samboge (23. Oktober 2011)

Hallo. Ich spiele eigentlich erst so seit 2 Jahren. Schaue viel auf buffed nach Infos, aber auch auf anderen Seiten. Mir ist irgendwie aufgefallen, das in manchen Foren und Podcast dann Buffed Mitarbeiter als wenig Kompetent angesehen werden. Jetzt nicht so jemand bestimmtes. Eher so die Seite als ganzes. Warum ist das so? Ich fühlte mich so immer gut informiert.


----------



## Dropz (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe das heute auch zu Ohren bekommen und mich hat es genauso gewundert wie dich. Ich persönlich kann das nicht nachvollziehen da ich schon seit Jahren hier auf buffed bin und man immer 1a Infos bekommt  Vorallem wenn man hier auch den Vergleich zu anderen Seiten zieht...


----------



## TheGui (23. Oktober 2011)

samboge schrieb:


> Warum ist das so? Ich fühlte mich so immer gut informiert.



Schau dich um.

ne Spaß bei Seite.

ich kann da nur für WoW sprechen und da hat sich Buffed in der Vergangeneheit einige Patzer was "Guides und Berichte" angeht geleistet!

Was in den von dir genannten Foren genau gemeint ist musst du noch einmal erklären!


----------



## samboge (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte da ne Diskussion im offiziellen Rift Forum. Weiß nicht mehr ganz genau, aber habe wohl zitiert von der Buffedseite. Da war dann nur die Aussage Buffed eh doof und keine Ahnung. In dem letzten Just Network Podcast sagte stevinho ja auch, das Buffed nicht so Kompetent ist. Was wissen die mehr und macht sie kompetenter?


----------



## TheGui (23. Oktober 2011)

samboge schrieb:


> Ich hatte da ne Diskussion im offiziellen Rift Forum. Weiß nicht mehr ganz genau, aber habe wohl zitiert von der Buffedseite. Da war dann nur die Aussage Buffed eh doof und keine Ahnung. In dem letzten Just Network Podcast sagte stevinho ja auch, das Buffed nicht so Kompetent ist. Was wissen die mehr und macht sie kompetenter?



meinen die jetzt irgendwelche von Usern fabrizierte Guides oder offizielle Dinger von Buffed?


----------



## Deathstyle (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich kenne keine kommerzielle Plattform die wirklich 100% kompetent ist. Außerdem ist sowas sehr subjektiv.


----------



## samboge (23. Oktober 2011)

Wie gesagt, habe ich mehr oder weniger etwas zitiert, was eine Meinung zu etwas von Buffed darstellte, um einen anderen Aspekt in die Diskussion zu bringen. Ich weiß nicht mehr genau worum es ging. Ist was her. Aber nichts von Usern geschriebenes. Jetzt ist mir das wieder bei dem Podcast aufgefallen und hat mir nicht gefallen. Etwas runter zu machen, ohne das irgendwie gesagt wird, in welcher Weise sie dann ja mehr Kompetenz haben.


----------



## Tikume (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube nicht, dass dieser Thread hier in der Form lange übrleben wird.


----------



## Kamsi (23. Oktober 2011)

weil viele leute es gleich falschverstanden


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Oktober 2011)

denke die redaktuere hier haben nen guten überblick und rundumkenntnis, aber wenn es dann in zig verschiedenen spielen um jedes item usw geht, 5? leute können nicht alles wissen.
Dann ist natürlich auch klar, das der schüler, der wochenlang den ganzen nachmittag nichts anderes macht als sich mit seiner einen klasse und seinem build zu beschäftigen, dann fehler findet und behaupten kann, die hier sind alle inkompetent


----------



## samboge (23. Oktober 2011)

Was ist damit nicht in Ordnung? Würde ja gerne auch im Forum von JustNetwork fragen, aber da ist ja selten was los und schreibt jemand. Ich bin ja in dem Bereich eher immer noch ein Neuling. Gerne würde ich diese Frage direkt an die stellen, die diese Aussage getätigt haben. Das scheint mir gar nicht so einfach zu sein.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Oktober 2011)

dann ignorier sie doch einfach  lass dir von nicht neulingen gesagt sein, das buffed im großen und ganzen saubere arbeit liefert


----------



## TheGui (23. Oktober 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> denke die redaktuere hier haben nen guten überblick und rundumkenntnis, aber wenn es dann in zig verschiedenen spielen um jedes item usw geht, 5? leute können nicht alles wissen.
> Dann ist natürlich auch klar, das der schüler, der wochenlang den ganzen nachmittag nichts anderes macht als sich mit seiner einen klasse und seinem build zu beschäftigen, dann fehler findet und behaupten kann, die hier sind alle inkompetent



ja das stimmt, aber wenn jemand der selber im Raid Mage spielt (damals T6 zu BC) und dann so derbe scheiße verzapft als es um den neuen patch ging... is das shcon bissel "mangelhafft"


----------



## schneemaus (23. Oktober 2011)

Da schreib ich grade wie blöde und nu is der Thread verschoben T_T Dann halt nochmal.

Ich hab mit Buffed bis jetzt eigentlich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Wie ichbinnnichtschuld schon erwähnt hat, *kann* jemand, der sich mit vielen Spielen und allen Dingen in diesen Spielen auseinandersetzt, natürlich nicht solche detailreichen Berichte abgeben wie jemand, der sich intensiv mit einer bestimmten Sache in einem Spiel (ich nehm mal das Beispiel Klasse und Raids in WoW) auseinandersetzt.

Mit News und Berichten war ich bei Buffed bislang immer sehr zufrieden. Auch die allgemeinen Guides (z.B. Events wie das Braufest oder andere Achievementguides) fand ich sehr gut, weil ich halt ein kleiner Achievement-Fänger war, als ich noch WoW gespielt hab. Über die Klassen- und Raidguides kann man sich streiten. Für jemanden, der neu in der Klasse ist, find ich die Guides als Richtlinie sehr gut - für mehr sind sie auch glaube ich nicht gemacht. Als ich mit meinem Priester ein paar Wochen, nachdem ich von Holy auf Diszi umgespecct hatte, den Guide hier gelesen hab, hat der für mich als Anfang gelangt. Als ich nach vielen, vielen Malen Umspeccen, Rota austesten etc. nach einem halben oder Dreivierteljahr nochmal geguckt hab, hab ich mir auch gedacht "Was, und so hast du deinen Priester mal gespielt?" Aber das ist auch wieder eine rein subjektive Wahrnehmung, diesmal eben von mir. Da der Priester jedoch mein einziger 80er war und somit der einzige Char, mit dem ich mich wirklich intensiv beschäftigt habe, kam mir der "Einsteiger-Guide" von Buffed natürlich irgendwann unfundiert und viel zu unausführlich vor. Aber wie schon geschrieben: Jemand, der sich wirklich mit seiner Klasse beschäftigen will, kann hier einen guten Einsteigerguide finden und dann nach und nach sein Basiswissen, was er hier bekommt, erweitern.

Raidguides hab ich z.B. immer auf HordeGuides geschaut, weil die da halt einfach extrem gut und simpel erklären, mit Videos, Bildern, Texten, was man in welcher Rolle für Aufgaben hat. Aber auch hier gilt: Wer sich damit viel mehr beschäftigt, kann auch viel ausführlicheres Wissen abgeben, als jemand, der das zwar mal spielt, aber gar nicht die Zeit hat, sich ewig mit der 100%ig besten Position, der allerallerbesten Rota für jede Klasse bei dem Boss etc. zu beschäftigen.

Also wer News und allgemeine Berichte zu Spielen etc. will, ist hier bei Buffed wirklich sehr gut bedient - und das in meinen Augen auch kompetent. Wer sich aber wie in meinem Beispiel intensiv bis intensivst mit einer bestimmten Sache in einem Spiel auseinandersetzen will, der muss sich halt umschauen - dafür ist Buffed keine "Priester-WoW-Seite" oder "HdRO-Handwerks-Seite" oder "Raid-Guide-Seite", sondern ein allgemeines Spieleportal. Und wer doch mal etwas genauer wissen will, kann die doch sehr große Community um Rat fragen. Ob die dann so superkompetent ist, lass ich mal dahingestellt, aber das liegt dann keinesfalls an den Leuten, die hier die Berichte etc. schreiben. 


Übrigens: Wer ist dieser Stevinho? Ich hab schon zu meiner aktiven WoW-Zeit immer mal wieder von ihm gehört oder gelesen, aber weiß bis heute nicht wirklich, wer das eigentlich ist. Mag mich da jemand aufklären? Gern auch per PN, damit der Thread hier nicht damit zugespamt wird x)


----------



## Dropz (23. Oktober 2011)

hast ne pm vllt konnte ich dir ja helfen


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Oktober 2011)

Moderation:

Bitte haltet Euch an die Netiquette. Das Schließt auch weiterhin das Unterlassen von Beleidigung oder persönlichen Angriffen gegen andere User, externen Personen bzw. Dritte, sowie Unternehmen etc. ein. 

Danke.


----------



## Firun (24. Oktober 2011)

Also im großen und ganzen würde ich mal die Behauptung in der Raum stellen das Menschen die den Beruf Redakteur/Journalist hauptberuflich ausüben auch in Sachen7Themen (Spiele-News) Kompetenz vertrauen kann.
Leute die das nicht Hauptberuflich machen werden auch nie so nah am Geschehen sein und haben für mich einfach nicht die Kompetenz wie ein Hauptberuflicher, nur meine Meinung.

Natürlich sind wir alle nur Menschen und machen Fehler, und dann gibt es auch solche die einem das Jahrelang vorhalten (warum auch immer), aber vielleicht ist das auch ganz gut somit vergisst man nie das man sich auf den Lorbeeren nie ausruhen sollte.

Wenn dir also irgendwer erzählt das ihm was nicht gefällt(z.b. hier auf Buffed) dann ist das seine Meinung die man Respektieren kann.
Ich für meinen Teil mache mir gerne selber ein Bild von einer Sache und wenn du für dich entschieden hast das du hier super informiert wirst (oder auch nicht) dann ist das doch gut und was andere denken "wayne"


----------

